# Looking For Fulfillment Printer



## AudTees (Jul 10, 2015)

Looking for website order fulfillment for t-shirts, and other apparel, where some are highly detailed raster art with gradients. Some will require both front and back printing. Others will be more simple vector art and text. 

Would like tag replacement and no minimum order, as I'm just getting started with selling my shirts and testing the waters.

Would eventually like to expand to other items if all goes well.


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

Whatever you do DO NOT use silly rabbit company!!! I'm in the process of looking for someone also.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

AudTees said:


> Looking for website order fulfillment for t-shirts, and other apparel, where some are highly detailed raster art with gradients. Some will require both front and back printing. Others will be more simple vector art and text.
> 
> Would like tag replacement and no minimum order, as I'm just getting started with selling my shirts and testing the waters.
> 
> Would eventually like to expand to other items if all goes well.


What have you looked at so far that you like or don't like as far as features go?


----------



## AudTees (Jul 10, 2015)

Features that I like: 

Large space printing. 
Multiple color capability.
Front and back printing.
Relabelling services for good quality shirts 
Good selection ( would like to do hoodies later )
Ability to grow with me and be flexible.
Work with my own current website.
No/low minimums ( want to start small and grow )

Dont want to use a ready made store. Would like to avoid high set up fees for now.


----------



## goodhairtees (Oct 9, 2014)

I recommend DropShipDTG - Blind Fulfillment Dropship DTG T-Shirt Printing Services - No Minimums. They have all the requirements you are looking for and they print retail quality shirts. Rather expensive, though. Still worth a look. Cheers.


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

I tried to send you a message but your box is full


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sent a PM. Need to clear your mail box


----------



## AudTees (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks goodhairtees, I'll check them out. 

I cleared my inbox.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are Several printers on here. Google is also a good place to search. Try looking up t-shirt fulfillment and Dtg dropship on google.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with this, we have very low minimums, you can order just one shirt at a time if you'd like. DTG, Screen or embroidery. We re-label as well and carry all of the top brands including Next Level and American Apparel. Let me know if you'd like more info. Heritage Screen Printing or [email protected]


----------

